# Harness



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been looking for one of those and can't find any. All I could find are the ones that are like a collar with another part that goes around the chest. But those are not the plastic buckel type. If you do find one let me know.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The last harness I got for Pico was labeled for cats but was identical to the xsmall dog harness I already had.

It fits his front chest with a V shape then goes up past his shoulders and extends to his upper back and there is a strip down his back that connects to the strap that goes around his middle. The "d" ring is attached to the end of that strip for his leash.

Because the front part is "V'd" it slips over his head without having to be loosened. In fact, I think this is the more common type of harness I have seen. I got them both at PetsMart.

Have you also checked out dinkydawg.com?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't think the dinkdawg harness would work for me. Lexi is kind of a tomboy. She LOVES to roll around outside. I would be washing the dang harnes every day or two.

I'll have to look at the cat harnesses the next time I'm at the pet store. Last time I looked all they had were the kind that go around the neck like a collar or th same one I already had. The one nichole described


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw some step in harnesses on petedgethat I think I might try. The one we have is just like your's Nichole. It is a pain! Brinkley only puts his on to "go bye-bye"...so he gets SO excited when I get it out...that it is next to impossible to get it on him...I would like a simpler one myself. The step-in looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought 2 harneses form dinkydawg they are very cute. you can see maya wearing it, she is the 3rd one form left to right. 
their harness have snap button closures at the neck and the tummy. 

The only bad thing is if the dogs hair is long it get matted really easy. other than that I really like them.  they girls look really cute with them.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

They look adorable. I would think the ones with the satin lining might help more to prevent matting. Do these vests go around their necks like shirts? Or does it just go on the dog's chest?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That Dinkydawg stuff is TOOO cute!!!!!!!!!
Especially for girls!!!!!!!!!








I did browse the fabrics and found some that were "boy" appropriate...but, they are a little pricey...at least for me right now...maybe as a splurge sometime...I did bookmark the site so that I could go back a look some more...very cute stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I use the step in harness. Don't have to put it over Lacey's head. Just her two front legs go in it and then it wraps up and around her back. The buckle is on her back. Very easy to use.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jami_@Oct 20 2004, 09:20 PM
> *I use the step in harness.  Don't have to put it over Lacey's head.  Just her two front legs go in it and then it wraps up and around her back.  The buckle is on her back.  Very easy to use.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12736*


[/QUOTE]

That is what I think I want!!!!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I got Zoey's step-in harnesses from Petsmart and from Kings Wholesale online. She has all the colors and we coordinate every day: harness, leash, bow and/or barrette!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 20 2004, 06:37 PM
> *They look adorable.  I would think the ones with the satin lining might help more to prevent matting.  Do these vests go around their necks like shirts?  Or does it just go on the dog's chest?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12722*


[/QUOTE]


I have the ones with the satin lining and they still mat their hair.

Yes, they go around the neck (lower part neck) and they also wrap around the chest.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I swear by the step in harnesses for Lady. They are simple to get on and off and very inexpensive. They come in great colors, too! Pet Edge has them in a few basic colors, but if you ever shop with KV Vet Supply, they have the biggest assortment of colors.



> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m+Oct 21 2004, 11:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the ones with the satin lining and they still mat their hair.

Yes, they go around the neck (lower part neck) and they also wrap around the chest.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12807
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

